# Is a router the best way to do it?



## dbelkie (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi guys!

Im really new to this, so please be easy on me.  I wish I could post a picture so I could show you what I am trying to do.... but it looks like I need 10 posts before I can do that.

Basically I am trying to make a tray for my iPad. I know I can make the right angles that the iPad will sit in with a router, but I also need to have the area of wood removed so I can still get at the buttons when the iPad is sitting in the tray. I know I have to notch it out, but wondering how I do that the exact same each time.I hope that makes sense?


Im sure you guys will laugh at how easy it is...... maybe Private message me, and I can show you that way..... Thanks in advance for all the help.
Dan


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

If it were me, I'd just butt-joint trim around the base of the tray, but cut the notches in the trim on a scroll saw prior to glue-up.


----------



## peterrum (Jan 22, 2011)

Is this a one off item or are you looking to make a number of them. Just asking because you said ' I know I have to notch it out, but wondering how I do that the exact same each time."


----------

